# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2011



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2011 às 00:33)

Ora boa noite

Por cá o céu apresenta-se limpo, alguma neblina e com vento calmo.

A *temperatura atual* é de *4,9ºC* e uma *humidade relativa* de *90%*.
*Ponto de condensação* de *3ºC* e *pressão atmosférica* de *1027 hPa*

Bom feriado


----------



## ogalo (1 Dez 2011 às 00:33)

sou o primeiro do mês  o aristocrata antecipou se . lol
por aqui 10.2º


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2011 às 00:34)

ogalo disse:


> sou o primeiro do mês
> por aqui 10.2º




O teu ponto de mira está mal...



P.S.: para não parecer tão mal , relato a descida em 1 décima da temperatura (4,8ºC agora)


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2011 às 02:11)

Boa Noite! 

Mais uma noite de grande humidade por terras Canidelenses.
*10,5ºC* e *92%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Dez 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia!
O dia começou com céu pouco nublado vento fraco de sul e 7.6º c de temp


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Por cá começou a chover fraco


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2011 às 13:16)

Pelo Porto está prestes a chover, com vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2011 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10,1ºC

O vento sopra moderado (20 kmh média) de S.
*15,1ºC* e *86%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2011 às 15:26)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui já choveu  há momentos, céu muito nublado, o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, anunciando a chuva para mais logo...

*actual*

tempª 13.3 ºc ( mínima *6.3 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 28 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 84 %


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2011 às 16:38)

Amanhã vou trabalhar para Vieira do Minho até ás 13 e estou tentado levar a máquina par depois ir á Cabreira ou mesmo Gerês...vamos ver como se vão desenrolar as coisas


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2011 às 16:49)

Boa Tarde! 

O vento sopra moderadamente (23 kmh).
*15,6ºC* e *95%* HR.

--

Em Aveiro, o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Dez 2011 às 20:37)

Por cá em menos de 1 hora acumulou 5,4mm


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2011 às 20:41)

Boa noite!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia vai chovendo moderadamente com 16ºC.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Dez 2011 às 21:11)

Boa noite
Por cá primeiro aguaceiro neste momento, vento moderado de W e 13.2 de temp.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2011 às 21:27)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## 1337 (1 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

violenta chuvada acompanhada por vento forte á uns 10 minutos. não tava mesmo á espera de uma tempestade daquelas


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Dez 2011 às 22:05)

Chuva forte agora, segundo o radar vai passar uma celula de actividade electrica e chuva forte.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2011 às 22:09)

Chove mais moderado agora , sigo com *11.4 mm* acumulados. 

temperatura em queda : 11.8 ºc actuais ( máxima *13.7 ºc* )

Vento W: 29 Km/h ( rajada máxima *44 Km/h* de SW às 21:21 h )

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa

Rain rate máximo : *112.6 mm /h* (às 21:35 h )


----------



## xes (1 Dez 2011 às 22:11)

Chove forte aqui também, não me parece que vá haver actividade eléctrica


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2011 às 22:26)

Volta a chover com intensidade : *13 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2011 às 22:50)

Boa Noite! 

Em Canidelo, sigo com um acumulado de *8,3 mm*.
*12,5ºC* e *98%* HR.

--

Em Aveiro, caiu agora uma grande chuvada.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite

Chuva e bem forte depois das 20h30m, acompanhada de vento forte.
Sinceramente não estava à espera de tal, pelo menos com esta intensidade
Pelas 22.30h estava sem electricidade na minha zona...
O *acumulado de precipitação* é atualmente de *21,1 mm*.

Dados atuais:







Nesta imagem das massas de ar (da AEMET) vê-se que temos uma depressão no noroeste da península, embebida em ar polar marítimo, e condiciona a formação de alguma conveção mais marcada que está a entrar no sentido SO-NE. Deverá afectar principalmente o litoral acima da Figueira da Foz...pelo menos é o que aparenta.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Dez 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite,

Por voltas das 21h30 deu uma grande chuvada por estas bandas, acumulados *10,6mm*...agora tudo muito mais calmo...
Sigo com *12,5ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Profetaa (1 Dez 2011 às 23:16)

Boas.
por cá começou agora a chover, com alguma intensidade e com vento á mistura


----------



## jpmartins (1 Dez 2011 às 23:20)

Boa noite

Chove por aqui e de repente do 0 passo para os 6.1mm.


----------



## Profetaa (1 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Chove por aqui e de repente do 0 passo para os 6.1mm.



tal como eu vizinho, estou quase nos 7...agora so chuvisca....


----------



## ruka (1 Dez 2011 às 23:38)

14,6 l/m2 das 21 ás 22h em Pedras Rubras... não percebo a razão de o IM ter retirado o aviso de precipitação


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2011 às 23:38)

Já quase não chove, vão caindo uma pingas espaçadas, *14.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Dez 2011 às 00:14)

Boa noite,

De momento regressa a chuva, após uma pausa. Por volta das 21h20, deu-se uma absurda carga de água, de forma repentina  Absolutamente indescritivel... Tive que parar o carro momentaneamente tal era a intensidade. Contudo, foi de curta duração...

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## 1337 (2 Dez 2011 às 04:24)

acabei o dia 1 com 16 mm acumulados. grande parte dela so numa hora. neste momento aguaceiros á vista


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2011 às 10:50)

Bom dia

Ontem fiquei sem eletricidade como já referi. Por consequência o PC ficou "off" e não transmitiu mais dados para o _wunderground_ - está agora em curso o "upload" dos mesmos...

Ontem acumulai *25,4 mm* de *precipitação*. Nada mau...
O "rain rate" máximo foi de 93,0 mm\h pelas 21.41h.
Esta madrugada acumulei mais *2,0 mm*.

Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado a limpo - alguma nebulosidade para norte - e o vento é fraco de OSO. Lentamente irá rodar para NE.
Mais chuva (moderada) está prevista para domingo. Até lá teremos alguma acalmia...


Tatual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 55%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1026 hPa


----------



## CptRena (2 Dez 2011 às 12:54)

Boas,

Durante a chuvada de ontem, em Aveiro, na Universidade registou-se 120mm/h  . Que bela "carga" de água. Este mês já leva 10mm


----------



## 1337 (2 Dez 2011 às 13:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Ontem fiquei sem eletricidade como já referi. Por consequência o PC ficou "off" e não transmitiu mais dados para o _wunderground_ - está agora em curso o "upload" dos mesmos...
> 
> ...



Previsão para domingo, 4 de dezembro de 2011

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral a sul do cabo Carvoeiro
e nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Acho que tas enganado amigo


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2011 às 21:37)

Boas noites, 

dia fresco, alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o princípio da manhã..

acumulados *2.5 mm *

*neste momento
*
tempª: 8.5 ºc ( mínima *7.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.2 ºc* ) 

Vento N: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.8 hpa

Humidade:  85 %

noite fresca com céu limpo.

Ainda deu para captar um arco irís esta manhã, pouco antes de um aguaceiro:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

1337 disse:


> Acho que tas enganado amigo



Boa noite

À hora a que postei  (10.50h) recorri-me da *previsão significativa do IM* (atualizada cerca das 10.30h de hoje - agora há uma nova atualização das 12.03h).
Havia também a previsão descritiva mas essa *previsão foi efectuada ontem, dia 1*. Essa não dava chuva para domingo.

-------
O dia de hoje foi então solarengo, com alguma nebulosidade média e alta para norte e sul - por cá o sol foi companheiro, mas não o suficiente para aquecer muito. O vento foi soprando fraco - ao contrário da previsão oficial não passou a NE, sendo predominante de SSO.

Dados de hoje e atuais:







P.S.: boa foto Snifa, mas não foi 1 mas 2 os arco-íris visíveis na foto


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2011 às 22:45)

Extremos do dia 01.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *90%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *9,4 mm*

---

Boa Noite! 

Durante a noite, ainda acumulei *2,3 mm*.
Sigo com *10,5ºC* e *93%* HR.

Extremos até ao momento: 9,6ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Dez 2011 às 23:03)

Madrugada e inicio da manhã com alguma chuva, acumulados *1,4mm* durante o dia de hoje...

Máxima de *13,4ºC* e mínima de *8,4ºC* para já...

Sigo com *8,8ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...céu limpo por agora...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 00:30)

Despeço-me hoje com *8,4ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa, hoje promete ser uma noite bem fresca...


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2011 às 02:58)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*8,5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Dez 2011 às 08:13)

Por cá minima de 5.1C


----------



## aikkoset (3 Dez 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia
Noite fresca esta com 2.9º de min. 4.8ºC atual, vento fraco de leste com céu nublado.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2011 às 10:03)

Bons dias, 

noite fria com mínima de *2.9 ºc* 

Neste momento com céu encoberto, e apenas 5.1 ºc 

Vento NNE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1030.6 hpa

Humidade: 96 %


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2011 às 10:57)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5,7ºC

Sigo com vento fraco de NE.
*9,0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 14:43)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 5,7ºC
> 
> ...



Está visto que a proximidade do mar ainda é o que era...exactamente a mesma mínima que o João, *5,7ºC* durante o inicio da manhã...

Sigo com *13,5ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa, céu muito nublado muito embora não pereça que vá dar em nada...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 16:17)

As mínimas desta última madrugada já foram interessantes para quem gosta do frio:

- Taipas (Guimarães) *-0,7ºC* (já se falou muito desta estação)
- Cabeceiras de Basto +/- *-0,5ºC*
- Arouca +/- *0,0ºC*
- Lamas de Mouro +/- *1,0ºC*
- Paços de Ferreira *+1,3ºC*
- Recarei (Paredes) *+1,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2011 às 17:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Está visto que a proximidade do mar ainda é o que era...exactamente a mesma mínima que o João, *5,7ºC* durante o inicio da manhã...



Apenas uma correcção, a mínima afinal foi de 5.8ºC... Ai, o Wunderground que me anda a enganar com 0.1ºC

Durante a tarde, a temperatura subiu até aos 14.2ºC

Céu nublado e vento nulo.
*13.1ºC* e *85%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Dez 2011 às 18:10)

João Soares disse:


> Apenas uma correcção, a mínima afinal foi de 5.8ºC... Ai, o Wunderground que me anda a enganar com 0.1ºC
> 
> Durante a tarde, a temperatura subiu até aos 14.2ºC
> 
> ...



Os habituais 0,1ºC de praxe de diferença
Esta madrugada não será tão fresca, a nebulosidade não deixará escapar o ar quente para níveis superiores...


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2011 às 20:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Os habituais 0,1ºC de praxe de diferença
> Esta madrugada não será tão fresca, a nebulosidade não deixará escapar o ar quente para níveis superiores...



É verdade! 

Sigo com 12,0ºC e 98% HR.
O céu completamente nublado e o vento está nulo.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Pois é...a meteorologia continua a ser uma espécie de caixinha de surpresas.
O que ontem era certo hoje não o é. Escrevo da ausência de precipitação para o dia de hoje e para o dia de amanhã que o IM nos mostrava.
As previsões são o que são, e se regularmente acertam a 24h de distância, também falham nesta escala temporal.
Hoje o IM dava-nos a previsão de chuva fraca para o Minho ao início da noite; penso que acertaram! Mas erraram ao não prever chuva para o Douro Litoral.

Neste momento chove fraco aqui na Chã de Ferreira; aliás na cidade de Paredes o chuvisco\chuva fraca também se fazia sentir pelas 22h.
Aqui o chão está até bem molhado mas ainda sem acumular...
Veremos o que nos traz o dia de amanhã.
Andamos tão entretidos com a vinda do AA que a chuva entrou de mansinho aqui pelo NO

Dados atuais e de hoje:







Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2011 às 01:53)

Extremos do dia 03.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.8ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*11.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia, bom domingo.

O céu vai permanecendo encoberto e o vento fraco de ESE.
O acumulado de precipitação do dia cifra-se em 2,1 mm...fraquito!
Apesar de ter começado a chover ainda ontem, só hoje é que acumulei.

Para amanhã está prevista mais chuva fraca ou chuvisco aqui no NO - vamos aguardar para ver se se confirma


Tatual: 11,3ºC
Ponto condensação: 10,0ºC
Hr: 94%
Pressão: 1027 hPa


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2011 às 12:40)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 11.0ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.
*14.1ºC* e *98%* HR.

Acumulado *1.0 mm* às 11h15.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2011 às 13:01)

Boas tardes, 

a manhã tem sido de chuva acumulando até ao momento *2.3 mm* , aproximam-se  nuvens escuras de Oeste, são visíveis algumas colunas de chuva..

*actual
*
temp: 12.4ºc ( mínima *8.8 ºc *)

Vento W: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.3 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Dez 2011 às 16:14)

Boa tarde companheiros,

A partir do inicio da madrugada começou a chuviscar, muito embora todo o chão estive bem molhado, as acumulações não têm sido nada de especial, mas também assim era previsto...para já nos *2,9mm*...

Mínima de *10,4ºC* e máxima de *14,9ºC*...
Sigo com uns actuais *13,5ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2011 às 16:24)

Boa tarde

Para já o sol só para quem anda nas nuvens...ou acima delas
O céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento é fraco de SO.
O acumulado de precipitação é agora de 3,2 mm.



Tatual: 12,2ºC
Ponto condensação: 11,0ºC
Hr: 89%
Pressão: 1025 hPa


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Dez 2011 às 16:49)

Por cá começou a chover muito fraco


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Dez 2011 às 16:54)

Intensifica-se por vezes um pouco a chuva fraca e lá vai acumulando aos poucos e poucos...*3,2mm* neste dia de pouca acumulação, mas autenticamente um dia de Outono...o Sol só por um canudo...


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2011 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 14.7ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.
*14.2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2011 às 20:13)

Boa Noite! 

Dia bastante húmido, a humidade ainda não desceu do máximo da estação com 98%.
Tou com um acumulado de *2.0 mm* dos curtos e fracos aguaceiros que vão caindo.

Por agora, mais um aguaceiro fraco.
*13.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2011 às 22:06)

Boas noites, 

a máxima foi de *12.6 ºc *

Neste momento algum nevoeiro e chuva fraca..acumulado *3.6 mm* 

Temp: 11.2 ºc 

Vento: WSW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.9 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2011 às 00:28)

Extremos do dia 04.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2.0 mm*

--

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.
*12.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2011 às 01:10)

Chove fraco e o vento nem sopra.
*13.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2011 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

continuamos com esta chuva persistente, acumulados* 5.3 mm* desde as 0 horas 

*actual:
*
tempª 12.3 ºc ( mínima *10.9 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.7 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Chove acompanhado de algum nevoeiro 

Ultrapassados os *400 mm* para este ano hidrológico: *400.2 mm *acumulados desde o dia 1/10/2011


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, mas ausência de frio, 18,6º.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2011 às 10:41)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.6ºC

Durante a noite, acumulei *5.4 mm*

Está o céu muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de S.
*14.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2011 às 16:36)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 15.5ºC

Durante a tarde, ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos dos quais não resultaram de nenhuma acumulação.

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*15.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## xes (5 Dez 2011 às 17:19)

Boas

Por aqui ainda choveu bastante, mas não tenho a estação ligada, depois vejo quanto foi.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2011 às 18:43)

Recomeçou a chover fraco.

*14.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## xes (5 Dez 2011 às 20:50)

Boas

Ainda consegui acumular 5.3mm


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2011 às 21:18)

Boa noite

Foi um dia farrusco e com chuva fraca. O sol foi uma miragem e o vento esteve sempre fraco.
A precipitação acumulada foi de 7,1 mm.

Dados atuais e de hoje:







Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

a  temperatura máxima foi de *14.1 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *6.4 mm* ( há momentos caiu um aguaceiro com um rain rate de *10.5 mm/h *)

*Actual
*
tempª 11.7 ºc 

Vento WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.8 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

De momento não chove


----------



## aikkoset (5 Dez 2011 às 23:56)

Boa noite a todos!
 Por cá dia com chuva fraca como já foi aqui referido, neste momento nevoeiro cerrado com vento nulo temp atual 12.4ºC max. 15.6ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia 05.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *5.4 mm*

--

Céu nublado e vento nulo.
*13.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Astroamador (6 Dez 2011 às 01:05)

*[actual]:

Porto*

Temperatura: 13,5 ºC
Humidade: 83%


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Céu com muitos nuvens, chuviscos fracos e 13,2º.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2011 às 11:24)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.7ºC

Durante a noite, acumulei *3.2 mm*.

Actualmente, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
*15.2ºC* e *83%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

Boa Tarde! 

O céu está nublado e o vento sopra moderado de NO.
*15.2ºC* e *98%* HR.

Até agora, tive uma máxima de 16.0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

Boa noite

O dia foi marcado por boas abertas mas ainda assim o sol não conseguiu espreitar muito.
Tempo algo fresco.
Durante a madrugada ainda houve alguma precipitação, tendo acumulado 2,1 mm.
Esta noite aparentemente já será bem mais fresca que a anterior e, talvez, com geada. Para já vai refrescando paulatinamente...

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2011 às 22:37)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo. A noite segue estralada e húmida.
Vento fraco de NE.
*11.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2011 às 22:47)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia com alguma chuva de madrugada acumulando *1.5 mm* 

*actual
*
temp: 9.7 ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *14.0 ºc* )

Vento NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.2 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Por cá acumulou 2.1mm
Com a maxima de 17.6 e a minima agora de 7.6


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite

Continua o arrefecimento e a temperatura mínima do dia vai baixando.
O vento está calmo.


Tatual: *4,5ºC*
Hr: 88%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,0 hPa


----------



## Astroamador (6 Dez 2011 às 23:44)

*
PORTO

[actual]*

*Temperatura: 8,4ºC

Humidade: 74%*


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2011 às 01:21)

Extremos do dia 06.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *93%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3.2 mm*

----

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*9.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2011 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.4 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
tempª: 5.9 ºc 

Vento:E: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1032.7 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Veterano (7 Dez 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto mas sem chuva, uns frescos 7,6º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2011 às 12:31)

Bom Dia! 

Noite ventosa do qual não permitiu que a temperatura descesse mais, ficando-se pelos 8.2ºC

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*15.1ºC* e *89%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Dez 2011 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite foi fresca, mas nada de especial..mínima de *7,2ºC*...
Por agora céu nublado, sigo com *14,9ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2011 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 17.2ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*15.2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Astroamador (7 Dez 2011 às 18:46)

*
PORTO

[actual]

Temperatura: 12,6ºC

Humidade: 75%*


----------



## Astroamador (7 Dez 2011 às 22:17)

*
PORTO

[actual]

Temperatura: 10,7ºC

Humidade: 91%*


----------



## Astroamador (8 Dez 2011 às 00:00)




----------



## aikkoset (8 Dez 2011 às 00:05)

Boa noite a todos
Aqui pelo vale do Douro noite amena 8.9ºC com formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Extremos do dia 07.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Alguma neblina vai pairando por aqui.
*10.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2011 às 01:54)

Nevoeiro.

*9.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Dez 2011 às 03:49)

Nevoeiro cerrado pelo Porto


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2011 às 11:48)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 7.9ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de ENE.
*12.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Dez 2011 às 14:20)

Boa tarde,

Ontem tive de madrugada na baixa do Porto e estava um nevoeiro cerrado, certamente a humidade muito próxima dos 100%...
A madrugada de hoje foi fresca, mínima de *6,6ºC* aqui...acredito que um pouco mais para o interior tenha descido bastante mais...

Sigo com *14,7ºC* e *71%* de humidade relativa...Céu com nuvens altas...


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2011 às 18:33)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 15.8ºC [14h27]

Céu nublado e vento nulo.
*13.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Astroamador (8 Dez 2011 às 18:46)

*
PORTO

[actual]

Temperatura: 12,3ºC

Humidade: 76%

Tendência: "Chuva"*


----------



## aikkoset (8 Dez 2011 às 20:25)

Boa noite a todos
 Mais uma noite de nevoeiro é o que se está a preparar, temp. atual 8.7º


----------



## aikkoset (8 Dez 2011 às 21:55)

Boas!
 Vento fraco de NE a impedir a formação de nevoeiro ( pelo menos por enquanto) a temp continua a baixar neste momento 7.6ºC.


----------



## Astroamador (8 Dez 2011 às 22:16)

*
PORTO  

[actual]

Temperatura: 11,6ºC

Humidade: 75%

Tendência: "Chuva"*


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2011 às 22:30)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas, durante a madrugada nevoeiro bastante denso...

*Actual*

temp: 8.8 ºc ( mínima *5.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8ºc* )

Vento ENE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.8 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm* ( causada pelo nevoeiro denso da madrugada)


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2011 às 22:58)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
Ainda *10.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Astroamador (8 Dez 2011 às 22:58)

*
PORTO 

[actual]

Temperatura: 11,2ºC

Humidade: 75%

Tendência: "Chuva"*

Até agora não se vê nevoeiro!


----------



## Astroamador (9 Dez 2011 às 00:01)

*
PORTO

[actual]

Temperatura: 10,2ºC

Humidade: 77%

Tendência: "Chuva"*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2011 às 00:36)

Boa noite

Dia de 5ª feira que começou com nevoeiro cerrado nalgumas zonas; este só dissipou no final da manhã nos vales aqui perto.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.
Temperatura amena (para a época)...

Dados atuais e de hoje:






Para hoje (6ª feira) a chuva virá novamente, fraca\chuviscos, e para sábado poderá ser um pouco mais forte cá no NO.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2011 às 00:39)

Extremos do dia 08.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.8ºC* [14h27]
Temperatura Mínima: *7.9ºC* [05h59]

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*10.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Céu meio encoberto, algum nevoeiro e 7,7º em Rio Tinto. À espera da chuva...


----------



## Iceberg (9 Dez 2011 às 09:48)

Por Braga, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro na zona central da cidade, algumas nuvens baixas, e o sol agora timidamente a tentar romper a cortina de névoa.

Temperatura aproximada de 9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2011 às 12:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.4ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco de SO/O.
*14.2ºC* e *96%* HR.

Mais umas horitas e deve começar a chover.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2011 às 15:50)

Boa Tarde! 

Começou agora a pingar. Vento fraco de S.
*13.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Dez 2011 às 17:44)

Bom dia/Boa tarde e quase boa noite,

Durante a noite esteve relativamente fresca, a humidade anda em alta e ajuda no desconforto térmico, mínima de *8,5ºC*...
Dia de céu muito nublado, máxima de *15,3ºC*...agora já a refrescar...

Sigo com *12,8ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2011 às 17:44)

Bom fim de dia

Também por aqui o chuvisco caiu pelas 16h. Ainda humedeceu o chão mas apenas isso.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é fraco\calmo.
Mais logo a chuva deverá começar a cair de maneira mais consistente.

*
Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 81%
Ponto orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa
*


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2011 às 20:37)

Recomeçou a chover 
*13.3ºC* e *98%* HR.

Durante a tarde, foi só uma dúzia de pingas.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

Boas noites, 

começou a chover certinho , já acumula *0.5 mm * 

*Actual
*
tempª 11.2 ºc ( mínima *6.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.8 ºc* )

Vento SSE: 15 Km/h

Humidade:97 %

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa


----------



## stormiday (9 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

Boa noite.
Por estes lados, para já, só frio.
Temp:10,1ºC
Humidade: 93%
Vento: S 9,3Km/h

Vamos esperar que caiam umas pingas esta noite


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 01:17)

Extremos do dia 09.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.7ºC* [12h53]
Temperatura Mínima: *9.4ºC* [07h11]

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---

Céu nublado e vento moderado de S (20 kmh)
*13.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## shli30396 (10 Dez 2011 às 01:37)

A depressão já está a entrar em força.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2011 às 05:43)

Boa madrugada

A chuva está agora moderada a forte nalguns locais do noroeste.
Uma depressão pequena mas bem definida condiciona o estado do tempo aqui no NO da península.
Os acumulados de precipitação são bem interessantes agora pelas 05.38h:







A depressão está muito "estética"...










Esperemos para ver o que ainda nos traz até ao final da manhã...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2011 às 07:06)

Bom dia

O acumulado de precipitação lá vai aumentando aqui no NO.
Alguns períodos de chuva mais forte até ao momento.
Para já o vento ainda é fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, mas ainda abaixo do previsto. Talvez o vento aumente com o aproximar da depressão.

Precipitação acumulada pelas 7h:





Multiplicar por 10 para termos os litros\m2


Dados atuais em Paços de Ferreira:


----------



## frederico (10 Dez 2011 às 09:06)

Está a chover muito bem. As linhas de água e as valetas têm belos caudais. O acumulado deve ter sido interessante. 

Com sorte ainda se acaba o mês na média.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 09:16)

Bons dias 

Muita chuva por aqui, há zonas alagadas com lençois de água bastante grandes.

*35.6 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.

o gráfico da precipitação na minha estação durante as últimas horas mostra chuva forte, em especial durante a madrugada..pelas 8:30 h depois de um intervalo caiu uma forte chuvada..mas o grosso foi de facto durante a madrugada  













De momento chove fraco , mas aquela nebulosidade a NW associada ao centro da depressão deverá dar mais alguma chuva nas próximas horas


*Actual*

temp: 11.3 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *10.8 ºc *)

Vento: WNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.9 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2011 às 09:35)

Bom dia...de novo!

Está a ser um bom episódio de pluviosidade nalguns locais, mas em todo o NO a precipitação tem sido interessante.
Aqui não acumulou por aí além, entretanto acumulei mais 3,1 mm, o que perfaz um total de *22,1 mm*.

Pelas 9h, e a cerca de 2 km daqui, experienciei um forte carga de água; um aguaceiro forte fazia da estrada um tapete bom para aqua-planing. Mas aqui apenas chuviscava.
Aliás, o período de chuva mais forte deu-se entre as 4 e as 7h; daí para diante choveu pouco aqui em casa.

Pelas imagens de satélite o grosso da precipitação já passou, embora pequenos núcleos possam ainda largar alguma precipitação mais forte, mas sempre de forma mais isolada.


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui houve um pico de precipitaçção às 7:30, registando na estação da Gafanha da Nazaré uma taxa de aprox: 190mm/h e vai com um acumulado actual de 25,9mm.
Na Universidade de Aveiro não se registou tanto, tendo atingido uma taxa máxima de 122.6mm/hr às 6:43, e leva 24,2mm acumulados neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 11:14)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.8ºC

Durante a noite, acumulei *24.4 mm*. 
(Não contava com tanta chuvinha).

Por agora, céu nublado e vento moderado de NO.
*14.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde! 

Chove moderadamente. Vento moderado de O.
*13.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 15:34)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 12.8ºC
> 
> ...



Por aqui estou a ver que fiquei a perder para vocês desta vez Acumulados *19,8mm* desde as 0h, penso que não virá muito mais até ao final do dia...

Quem acabou por sofrer com a precipitação nocturna foi a mínima que apenas se ficou pelos *12,3ºC*...
Sigo agora com *12,8ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa...a máxima já deve ter ficado estabelecida nos *13,9ºC*...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 15:53)

Volta a cair moderadamente por aqui...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 15:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Volta a cair moderadamente por aqui...



Recomeçou a chover, em Canidelo, embora fraco.

Sigo com a mínima do dia com 12.2ºC. A máxima de hoje, foi de 14.6ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 16:05)

João Soares disse:


> Recomeçou a chover, em Canidelo, embora fraco.
> 
> Sigo com a mínima do dia com 12.2ºC. A máxima de hoje, foi de 14.6ºC.



Continua a acumular direitinho...*22,7mm* e sempre a cair...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 16:11)

Chove muito agora, sigo com *38.6 mm* acumulados..

Céu muito escuro!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 16:26)

Mas que bela surpresa...*26,7mm* já...
Este mês tem tudo para ficar na média...e ainda bem que assim é...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 16:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mas que bela surpresa...*26,7mm* já...
> Este mês tem tudo para ficar na média...e ainda bem que assim é...



Aqui vai chovendo moderado. Acumulado + 3.0 mm, seguindo com um acumulado de *27.4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 16:37)

João Soares disse:


> Aqui vai chovendo moderado. Acumulado + 3.0 mm, seguindo com um acumulado de *27.4 mm*



E continua a acumular. Sigo com *29.7 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 16:49)

João Soares disse:


> E continua a acumular. Sigo com *29.7 mm*



Sigo com a mínima...*11,9ºC* e *93%* de humidade...agora chove fraco já...acumulados *28,3mm*...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 16:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sigo com a mínima...*11,9ºC* e *93%* de humidade...agora chove fraco já...acumulados *28,3mm*...



Parou de chover. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *30.7 mm*

O vento sopra moderado de SO.
*12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 17:19)

João Soares disse:


> Parou de chover. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *30.7 mm*
> 
> O vento sopra moderado de SO.
> *12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.



E dura e dura...*31,7mm* e continua a cair...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2011 às 17:24)

Uma  pequena depressão, mas cheia de vigor e afirmação.
Assim é que eu gosto delas. Não se fazem anunciar com pompa, mas pela calada fazem mais, muito mais que outras  cheias de publicidade.
Desde o início do evento até agora ,que parou de chover ,32,2 mm em P.Rubras.  
Sim senhor. Está muito bem assim.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 17:45)

Simplesmente não para de chover, sigo com *47 mm* acumulados, chuva moderada contínua, por vezes forte..  

boa rega


----------



## Veterano (10 Dez 2011 às 17:47)

Pelo Aviz a chuva parou, mas deu gosto vê-la cair!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 17:48)

Snifa disse:


> Simplesmente não para de chover, sigo com *47 mm* acumulados e chuva moderada contínua e por vezes forte..
> 
> boa rega



Estás em grande hoje, aqui vai chovendo, mas com pouca intensidade por agora...

Alguém diria que fosse acumulado tanto hoje?


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> E dura e dura...*31,7mm* e continua a cair...



Ainda chove, embora fraco. Acumulado *31.8 mm*

*12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 17:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estás em grande hoje, aqui vai chovendo, mas com pouca intensidade por agora...
> 
> Alguém diria que fosse acumulado tanto hoje?




Penso que estará dentro das previsões do IM aqui para o Norte 

Mas de facto não pensava acumular tanto com esta depressão e frente.. ...aqui durante a madrugada ( como já mostrei anteriormente nos gráficos ) a chuva foi bem forte e contínua a partir de certa hora..

Nunca pensei que depois da frente passar ainda viriam tantos milímetros de acumulação para esta tarde...

Como diz o nimboestrato " Uma pequena depressão, mas cheia de vigor e afirmação"


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2011 às 18:02)

Boa noite

Mas que surpresa!
Pensava eu (como muitos de nós) que a partir do fim da manhã a situação acalmava. Nada disso! A tarde trouxe-nos ainda precipitação forte, e com isso os acumulados vão subindo, subindo...
Por aqui levo um total de 37,9 mm neste preciso momento.

Aqui o noroeste vai enchendo o peito:






Repare-se na zona de Braga e a estação de Tamel, S. Pedro de fins, já acima dos 60 mm.

A depressão ainda está bem junto ao nosso NO (círculo amarelo com ponto cor de rosa - o seu centro); a precipitação forte deste final de tarde foi provocada pela célula - seta vermelha:


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 18:28)

Volta a chover com intensidade !


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 18:50)

Chove fraco mas ainda acumula. Sigo com *34.8 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 18:55)

Por aqui vai entre-calando, períodos em que se intensifica mais a chuva...depois abranda mas sempre sem parar...acumulados *35,0mm*..pela 2ª vez a luz falhou, mas não vi relâmpago qualquer...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 19:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui vai entre-calando, períodos em que se intensifica mais a chuva...depois abranda mas sempre sem parar...acumulados *35,0mm*..pela 2ª vez a luz falhou, mas não vi relâmpago qualquer...



Depois de uma pausa, eis que volta a chover (fraco).
Curiosamente, aqui a luz da rua foi 2º vez a baixo...

*13.3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 19:25)

João Soares disse:


> Depois de uma pausa, eis que volta a chover (fraco).
> Curiosamente, aqui a luz da rua foi 2º vez a baixo...
> 
> *13.3ºC*



Mistério por resolver...parou de chover agora...acumulados *36,0mm*!
Sigo com *12,3ºC* e *91%* de humidade relativa...
Mais uns 4 dias iguais aos de hoje e estamos na média do mês de Dezembro praticamente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2011 às 19:28)

36 mm hoje?


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Dez 2011 às 19:30)

Por cá acumulou 30.6mm e agora vento forte de SE


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Não para de chover, *51.6 mm* acumulados.

Dezembro já leva *80.3 mm* acumulados em 10 dias ...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 19:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 36 mm hoje?



Sim...um dia em que não esperava mais de 10mm sinceramente a correr bem, boa surpresa, afinal o litoral NW ainda se faz valer pelo seu clima húmido e pelas acumulações bem interessantes...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Continua a chover 

*38.1 mm* e que aumente até aos 40 mm 

EDIT (20h17):

*39.2 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 20:28)

Acumulados exactamente *39,0mm*...esta pequena depressão faz invejar muitas outras que chegam cheias de pompa e circunstancia...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2011 às 20:56)

Continua a chuva, agora mais fraca , acumulados *53.1 mm* 

*Actual
*
tempª: *9.7ºc* ( mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima *12.1 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 21 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.3 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Dez 2011 às 21:37)

Fecharam a torneira... Veremos quem paga a conta depois de tanta água...
Fiquei-me nos *39,0mm*...


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2011 às 22:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Fecharam a torneira... Veremos quem paga a conta depois de tanta água...
> Fiquei-me nos *39,0mm*...



Por cá também fecharam a torneira. Finalizei com *39.2 mm*

*11.7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2011 às 01:03)

Extremos do dia 10.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.6ºC* [13h54]
Temperatura Mínima: *11.6ºC* [23h41]

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *39.2 mm*

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de N.
*11.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (11 Dez 2011 às 01:30)

Bem foi grande o acumulado pelo que estou a ver pessoal 


Resumo :

Falava se aqui em eventos que iria ser de chuva forte e tal ... e chegado esse mesmo evento foram fiascos apenas .

E Ontem/hoje nao me parecia nada de especial talvez chuva fraca , e nao é que chovia moderadamente a forte !! 

Só este pequeno evento faz corar enumeros eventos a que chamo "pseudo"

Como é dificil prescrever situaçoes na meteorologia


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2011 às 12:57)

Bom dia/tarde,

Durante a noite nada mais choveu e o céu até limpou bastante...agora de manhã voltaram as nuvens mas sem precipitação até então...
Mínima de *8,1ºC*, sigo com *13,3ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...já só faltam 120mm para igualar a média mensal...


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2011 às 12:57)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.5ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SO.
*13.5ºC* e *98%* HR.

Será que hoje seremos contemplados outra vez com chuvinha?


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2011 às 13:22)

Começa a chover novamente, muito fraco por agora...


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2011 às 13:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Começa a chover novamente, muito fraco por agora...



Em Canidelo, também caiu um aguaceiro fraco do qual nada acumulou.
*12.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2011 às 16:47)

Boa Tarde! 

Dia de muita nebulosidade, em que as temperaturas rondaram os 12ºC e os 13ºC a tarde toda.

O sol está quase a pôr-se e a temperatura está a 0.1ºC de bater a máxima do dia.
Sigo com *13.7ºC*


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Dez 2011 às 22:44)

Por cá começou a chover e já acumulou 1.2mm, com tendencia para aumentar


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.

*Actual
*
tempª: 10.6 ºc ( mínima *7.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *11.9 ºc* )

Vento: W: 9 Km/h

Humidade: 1022.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Dez 2011 às 23:16)

Por aqui já acumulou 2.4mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

Por Canidelo, começou a chover fraco há pouquíssimos minutos.
Vento fraco de SE.
*13.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Dez 2011 às 23:54)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, começou a chover fraco há pouquíssimos minutos.
> Vento fraco de SE.
> *13.4ºC* e *98%* HR.



O mesmo por aqui...já acumulei *2,8mm* desde as 0h...
Sigo com *12,0ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Acumulados *3,7mm* nestas últimas 24h...
Mais uma migalha....


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2011 às 00:09)

Por aqui também já chove, certinho,  *1 mm* acumulado desde as 0 horas.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2011 às 00:52)

Extremos do dia 11.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.9ºC* [16h54]
Temperatura Mínima: *9.5ºC* [07h47]

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Continua a chover e acumulei até ao momento *1.0 mm*
*12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2011 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva , temporariamente com alguma intensidade , acumulados *7 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 9.2 ºc ( mínima* 8.7 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.6 hpa

Humidade: 97%

De momento não chove.


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Muita humidade no ar, algum nevoeiro, céu parcialmente encoberto. Estão 8,2º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2011 às 12:36)

Bom Dia/ Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 11.3ºC

Durante a noite, apenas acumulei *3.3 mm*

Céu nublado e vento fraco de S.
*14.2ºC* e *92%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Dez 2011 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada com alguma precipitação...mesmo assim ainda acumulei *6,9mm*...
Mínima de *9,1ºC*, por agora céu pouco nublado..algumas nuvens mais altas e *14,6ºC* e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Iceberg (12 Dez 2011 às 13:49)

Por Braga começa agora a chuviscar, mas muito timidamente.

Um dia mais outonal que invernal.

À espera de outros rigores climatéricos ...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (12 Dez 2011 às 14:47)

alguem me sabe dizer o tempo que vai estar no final  do ano es estugarda?'


----------



## Iceberg (12 Dez 2011 às 15:27)

Não me parece ser este o tópico em que possas ter êxito nessa tua questão, mas deixo isso à consideração dos moderadores ...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2011 às 15:29)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer o tempo que vai estar no final  do ano em Estugarda?



Boa tarde
 Também eu gostaria de saber o estado do tempo no final do ano...aqui no Vale do Sousa

-----------------
Por aqui a noite foi de chuva. Entretanto o dia tem estado com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Anuncia-se o regresso da chuva para breve.

Quando se pensava que teríamos um dezembro algo a tender para o seco, temos tido dias húmidos, aqui e ali com bastante chuva, outros nem por isso. Mas na contabilidade parcial não nos podemos queixar muito...

Dados atuais:







P.S.: o acumulado de precipitação de ontem foi de 2,0 mm.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2011 às 20:36)

Boas, 

começa a chover por aqui...

vento de SW  a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade


----------



## aikkoset (13 Dez 2011 às 02:10)

Boa noite a todos!
 Vento fraco a moderado de sul neste momento temp 12.8 isto não istá fácil!


----------



## aikkoset (13 Dez 2011 às 02:32)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Vento fraco a moderado de sul neste momento temp 12.8 isto não istá fácil![/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia. O vento de sudoeste a trazer a chuva, que cai de forma fraca, por vezes moderada.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Dez 2011 às 11:01)

Por Braga, um dia de «morrinha» à moda antiga.

Persistente, num dia muito húmido, cinzento e ameno.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2011 às 12:16)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui dia de chuva, acumulando até ao momento *9.4 mm* 

*actual:*

tempª: 13.1 ºc ( mínima *10.1 ºc* )

Vento SW: 27 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Dezembro já ultrapassa os 100 mm de precipitação acumulada, *100.5 mm *desde o dia 1 

segundo o IM, mais logo ao fim do dia a chuva poderá ser por vezes forte aqui no Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2011 às 12:35)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tivemos períodos de chuva moderada a partir das 3h da madrugada - até essa hora tivemos chuviscos desde cerca das 20h de ontem...
O rain-rate máximo foi de 16,8 mm\h pelas 11.26h
O acumulado é de 14,7 mm. Mas espero acumular mais uns mm pela tarde\noite.
A temperatura é para já bem amena


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

Snifa disse:


> segundo o IM, mais logo ao fim do dia a chuva poderá ser por vezes forte aqui no Norte



 Para já não chove em Rio Tinto, desde o meio da manhã. Aguardemos pela 2ª vaga.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Dez 2011 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também já não chove faz já algum tempo, muito embora o céu esteja  prometedor para mais logo...
Para já ainda longe dos 100mm, mesmo assim lá se vai acumulando...hoje já conto com *9,8mm*...
Mínima de *11,5ºC*(poderá ser batida) e máxima já atingida com *15,8ºC*...
Sigo com *15,3ºC* e *89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Está de regresso a chuva, para já fraca mas com algum vento à mistura...ainda que apenas moderado,,,


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Dez 2011 às 15:56)

Como se pode ver na imagem do sat24, a instabilidade é exclusiva do NO do continente, mas linha de nebulosidade é muito ténue...não deverá ter grandes frutos...


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2011 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde! 

Extremos do dia 12.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3,3 mm*

---

Esta noite, a Temperatura Mínima foi de 11,9ºC
Durante a tarde, a temperatura subiu até aos 16,3ºC

Até ao momento, só acumulei *5,1 mm*

Estão *15,4ºC* e *98%* HR. O vento sopra moderado com rajada máxima 38,9 km/h.


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2011 às 19:27)

A partir das 18h00, chuva moderada pelo Porto.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2011 às 19:37)

Boa noite

A chuva tem sido moderada agora ao final do dia.
O acumulado de precipitação cifra-se nuns "jeitosos" *30,5 mm*
Reatingida a rajada máxima de vento do dia às 19.31h: 40,4 km\h.

Aparentemente o "pior" já passou. Aguardemos para ver se mais chuva virá, mas será então em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## Stinger (13 Dez 2011 às 20:19)

Chuva torrencial batida a vento


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2011 às 20:21)

Boas noites, 

bastante chuva por aqui em especial depois das 18 horas, com periodos de chuva por vezes forte..acumulados *18 mm *até ao momento ( rain rate máximo *52.4 mm /h* às 19:51 h)

*actual*

tempª: 13.4 ºc ( máxima *13.9 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 13 Km/h ( máximo *51 Km/h* de SW às 18:48 h)

Pressão: 1019.4 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## rsrocha (13 Dez 2011 às 21:12)

Espinho,

Chuva torrencial batida a vento há cerca de meia hora. Bastaram 10 minutos para a zona baixa da cidade ficar literalmente inundada.

Para quem conhece a cidade, a rua 23 parecia um autêntico rio com a àgua a cobrir a estrada a passar o nível dos passeios.

A alameda 8 parece um lago com zonas de acumulação de àgua que chegam aos 20 cm.

A rua 8 está intransitável para os peões pois a àgua já cobre os passeios.


----------



## xes (13 Dez 2011 às 22:44)

Boas aqui em Argoncilhe consegui acumular uns 28mm desde as 0:00 a uma hora mais ou menos também tive chuva torrencial.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2011 às 22:54)

Boa noite

Agora com tudo mais calmo, alguns aguaceiros vão fazendo a sua aparição mas são fracos.
O vento é fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.
O acumulado de precipitação do dia é de 37,8 mm (_Rain Rate_ máximo de 23,9 mm/h pelas 18.54h)

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2011 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, algum nevoeiro, muita humidade, em resumo.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

E um radioso sol desponta agora em Braga, aquecendo ainda mais este dia de Dezembro, já de si muito ameno ! 

Enquanto isso, na Islândia, começa a ser de noite daqui a pouco.
Uns com tanto, outros com tão pouco. 

Onde eu gostava de estar por estes dias também, era por terras escocesas, aquilo deve andar bem animado a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite ...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2011 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Hoje temos alguns aguaceiros fracos num céu muito nublado - começam a haver algumas abertas...
O vento é fraco de SE\SSE.
Quanto à precipitação, sigo com um acumulado de *3,3 mm*.
A temperatura é amena: *12,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2011 às 14:35)

Extremos do dia 13.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *12,7 mm*

--

Boa Tarde! 

Até ao meio-dia tinha 1,0 mm acumulado. Não sei o que se passa com a estação, uma vez que estou em Aveiro, e ela deixou de debitar dados a partir dessa hora.


----------



## Veterano (14 Dez 2011 às 14:37)

Algumas abertas por Rio Tinto, o sol já deu sinal de vida...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2011 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui já tivemos um pouco de tudo também, já choveu...o sol já apareceu e agora volta a ficar bastante nublado...
Mínima de *11,3ºC* e máxima de *14,3ºC*...
Sigo com *13,1ºC* e 70% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2011 às 16:57)

Depois de umas horinhas em que a estação não debitou dados, eis que já voltou tudo ao normal.

Estão *13,8ºC* com *77%* HR e vento moderado de O.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Dez 2011 às 18:25)

Agora bem mais limpo o céu...já vejo algumas estrelas e um planeta ao que me parece...
A noite hoje será mais fresca que a de ontem, mesmo assim nada muito relevante...sigo com *12,2ºC* e *72%*...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2011 às 21:14)

Boa noite

Mais um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e a precipitação a elevar para 4,3 mm.
Tempo agora mais fresco, num céu nublado mas com boas abertas. A noite será certamente mais fresca do que as anteriores

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2011 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos acumulando *2.8 mm*

*Actual*

tempª : 11.1 ºc ( mínima *9.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.9 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1027.1 hpa

Humidade: 89%


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2011 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Manhã com boas abertas, céu parcialmente encoberto.


----------



## aikkoset (15 Dez 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia!
 O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro por cá , temp 8.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

Extremos do dia 14.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,0 mm*

--

Boa Noite! 

Até agora os extremos de hoje foram: 11,3ºC / 15,4ºC

Acumulados *1,0 mm*

Por agora estão *14,7ºC* e *94%* HR.
Vento moderado de S, com rajada máxima de 40 kmh.


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

João Soares disse:


> Extremos do dia 14.Dezembro.2011:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *15,2ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *12,1ºC*
> ...



Boas!

Canidelo? Por onde?
Estou na rua do Thom...

Abraço


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 00:11)

Boa noite, ontem o acumulado foi bem miserável, apenas *0,5mm*...Sigo com céu muito nublado, *14,3ºC* e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## aikkoset (16 Dez 2011 às 02:39)

Boa noite
Neste momento vento moderado de W. com 13.9º C (uma perfeita noite Outonal) aguardando a chuva.Espero que seja a ultima este Ano


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 02:45)

Para já a única coisa que se faz sentir é o vento moderado de SW, nada de precipitação e a temperatura neste momento bem amena...14,4ºC e 77% de humidade relativa....ainda me parece cedo para a precipitação...


----------



## aikkoset (16 Dez 2011 às 02:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Para já a única coisa que se faz sentir é o vento moderado de SW, nada de precipitação e a temperatura neste momento bem amena...14,4ºC e 77% de humidade relativa....ainda me parece cedo para a precipitação...



Boas!
 MarioCabral começa a chuver fraco por cá agora


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 03:11)

aikkoset disse:


> Boas!
> MarioCabral começa a chuver fraco por cá agora



Por aqui ainda nada..."o grosso" começará a chegar durante a manhã...


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2011 às 08:47)

Por cá tem estado vento forte, mas hoje ainda nada de chuva


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2011 às 12:19)

Já chove


----------



## Iceberg (16 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

Manhã invernal por Braga, com chuva e sobretudo muito vento.

O pico do sistema frontal passou aqui pelas 13h20, com três minutos de chuva torrencial. Agora estamos já no pós-frontal, que não trará grandes novidades.


----------



## aikkoset (16 Dez 2011 às 14:11)

Boa tarde a todos!
Chuva moderada  com vento de W temp.15.4ºC. Desculpem o meu post anterior" aguardando a chuva.Espero que seja a ultima este Ano" Espero sim que venha mais Chuva e se possivel o tal dito elemento branco


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2011 às 14:42)

Glaciar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Canidelo? Por onde?
> Estou na rua do Thom...
> ...



Eu vivo entre a Rua de Salgueiros e a Rua do Paniceiro. 

--

Tem estado a chover fraco, por Aveiro.

--

Relativamente, a Canidelo, não sei o que se anda a passar com os dados que não estão a ser transmitidos para a net desde às 3h, mas amanhã já vou para cima e revolverei o problema.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

Tudo mais calmo, mas durante a manhã tivemos bastante vento ainda...a chuva é que não foi nada de especial...apenas *4,0mm* acumulados...
Máxima de *16,2ºC*, como seria de esperar chegou aquando do pico máximo da instabilidade...
Sigo agora com *13,2ºC* e *83%* de humidade relativa...até às 24h será atingida a mínima...nada de chuva por agora...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2011 às 17:39)

Bom fim de tarde

Um dia marcado pela chuva, mas principalmente pelo *vento* forte que se fez sentir principalmente de manhã - rajada máxima de 67,3 km\h, pelas 11.34h de SSO, e com vento médio máximo de 39,2 km\h pelas 10.58h; estes valores são máximos desde que tenho a estação no local definitivo.
Quanto à *precipitação*: ela foi mais ou menos constante, com o pico às 13.50h (Rain rate de 13 mm\h). *O acumulado é de 23,1 mm*
A *temperatura* vai agora caindo lentamente. Mais alguns aguaceiros deverão cair (mais fracos) e que nas zonas acima de 1000 mts poderão ser de neve (de acordo com o IM).

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 17:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde
> 
> Quanto à *precipitação*: ela foi mais ou menos constante, com o pico às 13.50h (Rain rate de 13 mm\h). *O acumulado é de 23,1 mm*



Bem molhado o dia por aí...
Sigo com a mínima...*11,7ºC* e *78%* de humidade...acumulei mais 0,2mmm...actuais *4,2mm*...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2011 às 18:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bem molhado o dia por aí...



Hoje de manhã (10.30h) desloquei-me a Matosinhos-cidade.
Saí de casa com chuva moderada, e pelo caminho verifiquei que o ambiente era mais desanuviado a partir de Ermesinde; quando cheguei a Matosinhos apenas um ou outro chuvisco ocasional marcava a sua presença.
Pelos dados do wunderground, verifica-se que a chuva foi mais forte e constante na faixa do interior acima dos 15-20 km de distância do mar.






Sigo agora com 10,0ºC e céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas. O vento é fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2011 às 21:44)

Bem parece que vai ser uma noite fria...para 6.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 21:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> Bem parece que vai ser uma noite fria...para 6.6ºC



Sim Filipe, por aqui também já não baixava tanto há alguns dias...por aqui não deverá baixar dos 7ºC...por agora sigo com *9,6ºC*...


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2011 às 21:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim Filipe, por aqui também já não baixava tanto há alguns dias...por aqui não deverá baixar dos 7ºC...por agora sigo com *9,6ºC*...




Por cá nunca esteve tão baixo a esta hora, e a tendencia é para baixar mais agora 6.4C

A cair 0.8C por Hora...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Dez 2011 às 22:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá nunca esteve tão baixo a esta hora, e a tendencia é para baixar mais agora 6.4C
> 
> A cair 0.8C por Hora...



Aqui também continua a baixar bem...começa a entrar algum ar fresco vindo de NNE, para já nos *9,0ºC*...o vento está praticamente nulo o que é um bom indicador que a temperatura irá continuar a cair a pique...
O IM dá uma mínima de 8ºC para o Porto...a meu ver irá facilmente baixar além disso...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2011 às 00:52)

E continua a descer...já nos *8,1ºC*...


----------



## martinus (17 Dez 2011 às 03:27)

6 C. na minha sacada.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Dez 2011 às 08:10)

Por cá a minima foi de 4,2ºC e 0,3mm de chuva


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Regresso do sol, poucas nuvens no céu e uns frescos 8,2º. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (17 Dez 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia!
Temp min.4.5ºC atual 5.9ºC, ainda se mantém alguma neblina matinal aqui junto ao vale do Douro.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2011 às 11:34)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.1 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 9.6 ºc 

Vento NNW: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1029.6 hpa

Humidade: 84%

ontem acumulei *3.5 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Dez 2011 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Durante a noite ainda choveu um pouco mas nada acumulou, a mínima desceu até aos *6,6ºC*...
Sigo com *11,0ºC* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Fi (17 Dez 2011 às 13:41)

Não sei o que vem aí mas parece tirado de um filme apocalíptico. Para sul, tive de conduzir com óculos de sol, para Norte o cenário é este. 
Já chove no Porto e continua, pelo menos, até à zona da Baviera (a da BMW claro). 

Temp. nos 11ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

Fi disse:


> Não sei o que vem aí mas parece tirado de um filme apocalíptico. Para sul, tive de conduzir com óculos de sol, para Norte o cenário é este.
> Já chove no Porto e continua, pelo menos, até à zona da Baviera (a da BMW claro).
> [/URL]



Interessante... Pelas imagens de satélite apenas se observa nebulosidade aparentemente baixa e pouco expressiva na zona da Foz do rio Douro.
Por aqui o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com nebulosidade alta difusa e formações cumulares para N, S e O. Mas o sol brilha bem...
O vento é fraco de OSO\SSO (variável).

A temperatura mínima foi de 2,3ºC. Fresquinho mas ainda assim não me deu a 1ª mínima negativa da época. Claramente abaixo da média em termos de dias de geada - assim sei que para compor a média outras alturas haverá com dias e dias a fio de temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC durante a noite.

*
Tatual: 11,7ºC
Tmédia: 5,4ºC
Hr: 46%
Ponto orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Precipitação: 0,0 mm
*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2011 às 14:39)

Estou neste momento, no comboio, a chegar a Válega. 
A Oeste céu pouco nublado e a Este um grande negrume dessa célula. Vê-se algumas cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Fi (17 Dez 2011 às 15:15)

Acabou mesmo por chover mas não durou mais do que cinco minutos. O suficiente para molhar o chão e a roupa que ficou no estendal 

Não sei se a temperatura caiu porque entretanto a minha pseudo estação voltou a dar o tilt. Mas sente-se frio, como se tivesse havido uma queda muito brusca.


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2011 às 16:28)

Boa Tarde! 

Já estou no meu posto de observação e com a estação operacional. 

Mínima: 7.0ºC / Máxima: 13.7ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*12.8ºC* e *62%* HR.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2011 às 16:43)

As vossas acumulações são estranhas pois ontem pela hora do almoço choveu copiosamente na zona do Estádio, Rio Tinto e Pedrouços.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Dez 2011 às 19:05)

Por cá a baixar mais do que ontem 5.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.2ºC* e *86%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Boa noite

O dia foi bastante fresco. *A média* (composta) *de temperatura* é de *6,0ºC*...
A nebulosidade foi pouca mas ainda se fez sentir.
Algum chuvisco pela tarde mas nada para acumulação - nem o chão molhou.
Agora pela noite o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento é calmo.
A noite promete ser a mais fresca da temporada - a minha salamandra está a carburar desde as 18h, e que bem que se está  por perto dela.

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 00:55)

Extremos do dia 17.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *90%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

--

Céu limpo e estrelado. Vento fraco de NE.
*7.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2011 às 07:51)

Bom dia e bom domingo

Foi a noite mais fria da temporada. E o amanhecer também...
O céu está limpo, com alguma neblina baixa, e com uma geada moderada.
O vento é fraco de O.


*Tatual: 0,0ºC
[*]Hr: 93%
[*]Ponto orvalho: -2,0ºC
[*]Temperatura aparente: -2,8ºC
[*]Pressão: 1026 hPa*

P.S.: 07.53h - temperatura desce para *-0,1ºC* (1ª vez com negativos na época)


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Dez 2011 às 10:31)

Por cá foi minima de 1.5C
Com a aparente nos -0.8C
A mais fria do ano


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2011 às 10:36)

Bons dias, 

por aqui também a noite mais fria desta temporada, noite calma ,practicamente sem vento.

Mínima de *1.4 ºc* ( 07:52 h) 

Houve formação de geada leve na relva do campo da Constituição,portanto mesmo junto à relva a temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa..

*actual*

tempª 4.1 ºc 

Vento NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 95%


----------



## Paula (18 Dez 2011 às 10:37)

Bons dias  
Parece que o frio finalmente chegou!
Mínima de 1.7ºC. (08:00h)

Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco e humidade nos 91%.
T.atual: 3.1ºC e um gelo lá fora.


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2011 às 11:41)

Bom dia. Muito sol, vento fraco e 8,4º, com uma madrugada de orvalho forte, aqui mais junto ao mar.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 12:34)

Bom Dia/ Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 4.1ºC

Sempre com vento fraco a moderado, com rajada máxima de 21.3 km/h, fez com que registasse *0.4ºC* de Wind Chill.

A temperatura sobe rapidamente (2.0ºC/h), registando *10.4ºC*.
Humidade: *97%*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2011 às 13:20)

Boas, 

apesar do sol a temperatura sobe devagar, sigo com 9.6 ºc a esta hora, e que é a máxima do dia até ao momento.

Há momentos falei com familiares na aldeia de Azinhoso ( a 5 Km de Mogadouro- Trás -os- Montes ) e falavam de " uma geada valente " esta madrugada..certamente com temperaturas negativas, bastante gelo grosso também em certos locais.. e que ainda persiste em zonas mais sombrias


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde! 

Até ao momento, a máxima foi de 12.9ºC

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.
*12.7ºC* e *51%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 17:57)

O sol já se pôs a quase 1h, a temperatura começa a descer.

*11.2ºC* e *55%* HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2011 às 19:42)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Hoje aqui em Espinho, o dia foi de muito frio com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 12ºC, na madrugada de hoje atingiu 1ºC, que chegou a cobrir um campos de branco a *450 metros do mar*, mais precisamente a partir da zona industrial de espinho na rua 20.

Neste momento sigo com 5,8ºC a descer de forma acentuada, ainda nem são 8h da noite e a temperatura ja está quase nos 0ºC, vai ser hoje o dia de temperaturas negativas aqui em Espinho.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2011 às 19:55)

Boa noite,

A mínima mais baixa da temporada como já todos disseram...aqui fiquei-me nos *2,8ºC* às 8h36min...
Esta madrugada promete ser novamente fresca...vejamos até onde chega...


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 19:58)

O vento, há pouco, rodou para NE, e a temperatura estabilizou um bocado.

*9.8ºC* e *69%* HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2011 às 21:03)

Boa Noite, noite muito fresca e húmida.

*Neste momento:*

Sigo com *4.9 ºC*
Humidade - *99%*
Pressão Atmosférica- *1026.6 hPa *
Vento Fraco de *N *-* 4 km/h*


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 21:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite, noite muito fresca e húmida.
> 
> *Neste momento:*
> 
> ...



---

Está a dar dados de Ovar para representar dados de Espinho?


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2011 às 22:31)

João Soares disse:


> ---
> 
> Está a dar dados de Ovar para representar dados de Espinho?



Boa Noite João Soares como assim, a estação mais próxima que eu tenho é a de Ovar e como eu tenho um termómetro Digital no exterior as temperaturas estão exactamente iguais.


Neste momento sigo com 3ºC e 99% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2011 às 22:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite João Soares como assim, a estação mais próxima que eu tenho é a de Ovar e como eu tenho um termómetro Digital no exterior as temperaturas estão exactamente iguais.



O clima de Espinho é muito diferente do clima de Ovar.
Se o termómetro que tens lá fora não estiver protegido é normal que tenhas valores próximos da estação de Ovar.

--

Sigo com *7.8ºC* e *98%* HR.
Vento fraco (10 kmh média).


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2011 às 22:39)

Boas noites, 

a temperatura máxima ficou nuns frescos *10.3 ºc* ( 16:01 h )

Neste momento já arrefece bem, sigo com 5.8 ºc actuais..

Vento ENE: 2 Km/h

Pressão:1029.2 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Céu limpo.


----------



## aikkoset (19 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 3.9ºC max hoje 13.8ºC,o dia amanheceu por cá com bastante nevoeiro para já nada


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Este é um dia fresco, ainda que num curto período da tarde o sol ainda aquecesse um bocadito
O céu permanece limpo mas sempre com alguma neblina - com isto o orvalho é garantido e no momento em que congelar vai ficar bem entranhado. Hoje de manhã a camada de gelo no carro era bem grande...
Vento fraco\calmo de OSO.

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2011 às 00:07)

Sigo com *4.4 ºc* actuais


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos do dia 18.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *85%*

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*7.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2011 às 00:22)

Desce bem, sigo com *3.9 ºc* 

Vento E: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 92%

Noite fria e húmida..


----------



## xes (19 Dez 2011 às 00:47)

Boas

Minima de ontem nos 1.7º 

Agora sigo com 5.7º


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 03:40)

Boa Noite! 

Isto está complicado de descer. 
O vento moderado que se faz sentir, com rajadas na ordem dos 20 kmh de NE. Faz com a temperatura não desça. Por sua vez, a sensação térmica ronda os 3-4ºC

Sigo com *7.2ºC* e *95%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (19 Dez 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de Este, Tmin. 2.8ºC atual 3.3ºC.


----------



## mirra (19 Dez 2011 às 10:31)

boas pessoal

estes 2s ultimos dias tem sido mais "animadores" pelo menos mais frios que o normal até aqui.

Temp. minima de hoje de 2ºC, boa camada de geada.

pena ser um tempo seco, sem precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2011 às 11:27)

Bons dias, 

mais uma noite fria, mínima *2.4 ºc* ( 08:17 h)

Neste momento céu limpo, muito sol, e uns frescos 6.9 ºc 

Vento ENE: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 79%

Pressão: 1030.9 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Noite fresca, embora não tanto como a anterior...mínima de *4,1ºC*...
Por agora é o sol que vai reinando lá fora, embora ainda esteja um ambiente fresco, sigo com *9,8ºC* e *69%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 12:51)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 6.1ºC [WindChill mínimo: 2.9ºC]

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
*12.4ºC* e *78%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 18:39)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 13.0ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*9.6ºC* e *92%* HR.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2011 às 18:54)

boa noite 5ºc 
ceu limpo


----------



## The_simpson (19 Dez 2011 às 19:56)

Boa Noite, só o frio para me fazer voltar a esta tão nobre casa 
a mínima de ontem foi 1.4ºC 
Neste momento sigo com 6.0ºC


----------



## 1337 (19 Dez 2011 às 19:57)

Sigo já com  3.9ºc. a temperatura mínima foi de 0ºC certinhos. mas esta noite promete descer dos 0


----------



## The_simpson (19 Dez 2011 às 20:00)

1337 disse:


> Sigo já com  3.9ºc. a temperatura mínima foi de 0ºC certinhos. mas esta noite promete descer dos 0



Os registos a esta hora ontem eram bem mais altos de facto...
Eu sigo já com 5,8ºC, ontem a esta hora ainda tinha 8ºC


----------



## CptRena (19 Dez 2011 às 20:06)

Bem fresco realmente. Por estes lados, actualmente, 6,9ºC @ 81%.


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2011 às 20:38)

Boa noite a todos! 
Bem, isto está um gelo, ou pelo menos a sensação térmica assim o faz parecer. Às 20h registava 4.7ºC  HR: 74% .


Vento calmo e céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2011 às 21:00)

Boa noite

Brrrr, que fresquinho! Apetecia-me um gelado...

A mínima da última noite deixou a desejar. A entrada de nebulosidade alta levou a que o arrefecimento fosse um bocadinho contido: apenas *0,4ºC pelas 04.27h* - normalmente a mínima faz-se sentir antes do nascer do sol
Depois das 10h as nuvens altas deram lugar a um céu limpo e com isso o dia aqueceu até uns "tropicais" *13,4ºC às 14.16h*.

Esta noite será em princípio mais fria com o céu limpo e com o pouco vento esperado. Mas se o vento se fizer sentir a mínima será então um pouco mais alta.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Paula (19 Dez 2011 às 21:04)

Atual: 4.3ºC (sensação térmica 4ºC) 
HR: 77%
Vento calmo e céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

a máxima foi de *11.8 ºc* ( 14:26)

Vai arrefecendo bem, estou com 5.6ºc actuais..

Vento E:4 Km/h

Pressão: 1030.9 hpa

Humidade: 90 %


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 22:21)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura vai descendo a -1.3ºC/h.
O vento sopra fraco de NE.
*7.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2011 às 23:32)

Sigo com *4.8 ºc*


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia 19.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *89%*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*6.7ºC* e *98%* HR.
WindChill: 4.0ºC


----------



## aikkoset (20 Dez 2011 às 00:30)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 3.8ºC, nevoeiro a formar-se!


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2011 às 01:23)

Com a entrada de alguns cirrus, eis que a temperatura sobe para os actuais *7.2ºC*, seguido de vento fraco (11kmh).


----------



## 1337 (20 Dez 2011 às 01:31)

Realmente João. ja tive nos 3.9 e agora subiu para os 5.8. quem diria


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2011 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, com 5,4º em Rio Tinto, vento muito fraco.


----------



## Estação SP (20 Dez 2011 às 08:48)

Temperatura: 6,4ºC
Humidade: 82%
Indice de Frio: 5ºC
Vento: 3,6Km/h (SE)
Rajada: 6,5Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento é calmo.
A mínima da madrugada foi de *1,9ºC*, exatamente às 00.00h; entretanto com o céu a ficar cada vez mais encoberto, a temperatura lá foi subindo...
Paira alguma ameaça de chuvisco - se cair!


Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,0 hPa


----------



## martinus (20 Dez 2011 às 10:27)

Chuvisco desde as 9 da manhã e agora algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Paula (20 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Bons dias!

Algum nevoeiro e um ou outro chuvisco.
Atual: 10.0ºC e HR: 79%.

Vento calmo.
Temp mínima registada até agora foi de *6.2ºC* à *01:00h*.


----------



## João Soares (20 Dez 2011 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 6.7ºC às 00h10

Céu muito nublado misturado com algum neblina no horizonte.
*13.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2011 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

Pelas 10h começou o chuvisco e entretanto continua a cair.
Ainda não acumulou (já disse que a resolução é de 1 "monstruoso" mm?).
Tudo molhadinho, o limpa-vidos vai funcionando de forma intermitente...
A temperatura está agora amena e o vento é fraco de N.


Tatual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 91%
Ponto orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1031 hPa


----------



## Paula (20 Dez 2011 às 16:05)

Boa tarde!
Vai chuviscando por Braga. Permanece o nevoeiro, agora com um pouco mais de intensidade.

Sigo com uns atuais, 11.5ºC e HR: 77%



PS: 1mm acumulado


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Dez 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

Aqui passou-se exactamente o mesmo, mínima logo nos primeiros minutos do dia com *5,9ºC*, depois com a nebulosidade  a aumentar gradualmente a temperatura deu um pulo também...
Ainda chegou aos *13,4ºC*...eis que agora começou a chuviscar, nada acumulado e dificilmente isso acontecerá...sigo com *12,1ºC* e *85%* de humidade relativa..


----------



## 1337 (20 Dez 2011 às 19:39)

boas. por aqui vai chuviscou o dia todo e tenho acumulado 1.1 mm. não esperava acumular nada para o dia de hoje


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2011 às 21:35)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente encoberto por nuvens baixas, alguma chuva fraca acumulou *0.3 mm*

a madrugada foi fria , mas já menos que as anteriores, ainda assim mínima de *3.8 ºc* à 01:43 h ( máxima *10.8 ºc* )

*Actual*

tempª 10.1 ºc 

Vento NNW: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão: 1032.9 hpa

Vai morrinhando muito fraco...


----------



## Iceberg (20 Dez 2011 às 22:25)

Um dia de muita «morrinha» hoje por Braga, embora fraca, e algum nevoeiro.

Temperaturas mais amenas, a prenunciar um Natal de muito sol e pouco frio, com rabanadas primaveris por terras minhotas.


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2011 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Alguma neblina no ar, tapando temporariamente o sol. Vento fraco e 10,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2011 às 12:04)

Bom dia

Por aqui continua tudo igual. O sol ainda não apareceu e o nevoeiro tarda em levantar.
Vento calmo.
Ontem acumulei 1,1 mísero mm de de precipitação (o real andou em 1,5 mm).
Esta situação de formação de neblinas ou nevoeiros, pelo menos durante a noite em muitos locais, irá persistir até 6ª feira. Para sábado, véspera de NATAL, a previsão é esta:

"*24DEZ2011 - SÁBADO*
*Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Formação de geada em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima no interior Norte e Centro.*

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares.

Actualizado a 21 de dezembro de 2011 às 11:49 UTC"

*Dados*


Tatual: 11,3ºC
Tmín: 9,0ºC (01.21h)
Hr: 94%
Ponto orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1032,0 hPa


----------



## João Soares (21 Dez 2011 às 12:34)

Extremos do dia 20.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*

---

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje, a mínima foi mais alta que ontem, sendo de 11.7ºC

Sigo com vento fraco de E.
*13.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde

Neste momento o sol brilha num céu pouco nublado.
Persiste alguma névoa mas que deverá desaparecer rapidamente.
O vento é fraco de NNO (rajada de 4,3 km\h).

*Dados*


Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,0 hPa


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado, algum nevoeiro e neblina matinal.

*actual*

tempª: *8.6ºc *( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *13.6 ºc*)

Vento ESE: 4 Km/h

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1031.4 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Boa noite, mais um dia sem grande história...a destacar a humidade excessiva que parece fazer sentir o termómetro perto dos 0ºC...mesmo assim sigo com *9,5ºC* e *91%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (22 Dez 2011 às 08:33)

Bom dia. Céu praticamente sem nuvens, a antever um belo dia de sol, muita humidade e orvalho, em Rio Tinto ainda 5,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Dez 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, 

Como já tinha dito, madrugada bastante húmida que acentuou a sensação ilusória de frio...mínima de *7,4ºC*...
Sigo actualmente com a máxima do dia...*14,6ºC* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2011 às 21:39)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tempª máx: *14.4 ºc *

Tempª mín: *6.4 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 7.8 ºc 

Vento ENE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1030.8 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma neblina matinal.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite

Este foi um magnífico dia de inverno.
Começou fresco mas rapidamente o sol aqueceu o ambiente.
Pela madrugada o nevoeiro foi marcado mas rapidamente desapareceu dando lugar ao céu limpo.
O vento foi e continua fraco.
O céu está limpo e a noite vai fresquinha...

Dias destes não são assim tão incomuns, nem são de todo para recordes de calor ou lá o que seja. São uma presença de alguns anos...
Apenas se tem conjugado com noites um pouco menos frescas do que seria de esperar nesta altura
Mas como ainda foi o 2º dia de inverno, nenhum mal daí advêm e, quem sabe, boas emoções estarão guardadas para mais tarde.
Para já são as emoções da quadra Natalícia que marcam os dias...

*Dados*


Tatual: 4,1ºC
Tmín: 3,1ºC pelas 07.08h
Tmáx: 15,7ºC pelas 14.14h
Hr: 88%
Ponto orvalho: 2,0ºC
Pressão: 1031,0 hPa


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto por um nevoeiro alto, vento fraco e 7,3º.


----------



## aikkoset (23 Dez 2011 às 12:24)

Boa tarde!
O nevoeiro ainda persiste por cá, vento fraco de leste temp. min 4.4ºc atual 7.8ºC e a subir devagarinho


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2011 às 13:54)

Depois de uma manhã cinzenta, com nebulosidade baixa e algum nevoeiro, o sol reina agora em Braga, apesar de hoje o dia estar ligeiramente mais fresco que os anteriores. 

Para todos vós, membros deste nosso fantástico forum, sinceros desejos de um *SANTO E FELIZ NATAL*, na companhia daqueles que mais amam.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Dez 2011 às 17:55)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um início de dia bem encoberto seguido de muito sol, eis que volta o céu a encher-se de nuvens...ninguém diria...
Mínima de *6,9ºC* e máxima de *13,6ºC*...
Sigo agora com *12,8ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2011 às 20:34)

Olá a todos! 

Extremos do dia 20.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.7ºC*

--

Extremos do dia 21.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.6ºC*

--

Extremos do dia 22.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.8ºC*

--

Extremos do dia 23.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.3ºC*


--

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.3ºC* e *98%* HR.

Até agora os extremos do dia são: 8.2ºC / 14.6ºC

Bom Natal!


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2011 às 00:55)

Extremos do dia 23.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

--

Sigo com céu limpo, mas com vento fraco com velocidade média de 10 km/h.
*8.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Paula (24 Dez 2011 às 10:08)

Bom dia 
Mais um dia de sol. A temp. mínima foi de 5.2ºC.
Atual: 8.2ºC, vento calmo e HR: 51%.


Bom Natal a todos


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2011 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde! 

Durante a noite, perdi alguns sinais da estação. Mas presumo que a mínima terá sido os 6.8ºC porque a partir daí a temperatura começou a subir com o vento moderado que se fez sentir.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*14.7ºC* e *41%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2011 às 17:47)

Bom fim de tarde e bom início de noite de consoada.

Belo dia hoje. Um sol brilhante num céu límpido proporcionado por uma atmosfera mais luminosa do que os dias anteriores. O vento para isso contribuiu...
Ontem pelas 22h o nevoeiro cerrado estava bem presente nos vales das redondezas; entretanto o vento começou a fazer-se notar e o nevoeiro começou lentamente a desvanecer.
Tempo fresco.

Dados atuais e extremos:







*UM FELIZ E SANTO NATAL PARA TODOS VÓS E PARA OS VOSSOS*


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2011 às 19:06)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 14.8ºC

Por agora, sigo com vento fraco de NE.
*12.2ºC* e *47%* HR.

--

Nesta noite, encontro-me em Custóias, onde o bacalhau já está na brasa para ser comido. nham nham.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 14.8ºC
> 
> ...



Então estás mesmo aqui ao lado...por aqui a madrugada foi idêntica ao que tem sido o costume, fresca mas essencialmente húmida...mínima de *6,4ºC*...
Dia de céu limpo, máxima de *14,2ºC*...
Sigo agora com *10,0ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2011 às 21:24)

Boa Noite a todos!!!!!


Noite agradavél mas fresca com uns *10,9ºC*, *1032.1 hPa *de pressão atmosférica, *47%* de HR e Vento de *NE* a *9 km/h* segundo a estação meteorológica mais próxima que é de Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia.
Está uma noite mesmo boa para estar em casa juntinho á lareira a comer um pedacinho de bacalhau bem quentinho porque na rua está um frio de arrepiar.



Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal e que recebam muitas e boas prendinhas.



Observação:
Andei de forma discreta a ver as minhas prendas na arvore de natal e parece que pelo tamanho e pelo seu nome Davis deve ser o que eu estou a pensar uma EM para começar um novo ano optimista e com vontade de trabalhar com a nova estação!!!!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2011 às 22:43)

Vai baixando a temperatura nesta noite de natal que podia ser bem mais fresca, mesmo assim vou seguindo com 8,6°c e 66% de humidade relativa..bom natal para todos os apsixonados pela meteorologia...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Dez 2011 às 23:30)

Por cá 4.6ºC, 84%HR, vento fraco de Norte
Noite fria de Natal


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

Boa Noite! 

Em Custóias, noite pouco fria e seca. Penso que a temperatura esteja mais baixa que em Canidelo, no entanto, a baixa humidade não faz acentuar o frio que se faz sentir.

Em Canidelo, estão *11,1ºC* e *42%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (25 Dez 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia de Natal a todos!
Céu limpo com vento fraco de leste, Tmin. 6.4ºC Tatual. 7.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2011 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.
*15.6ºC* e *32%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2011 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 16.0ºC

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
A temperatura desce a um ritmo de 2.4ºC/h
*12.6ºC* e *57%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Dez 2011 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Dia de Natal muito solarengo...mínima de *7,4ºc* e máxima a chegar aos *15,1ºc*! 
Sigo com céu limpo, algum frio mas nada de especial...sigo com *8,4ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite

*Que continue a ser um Santo e Feliz Natal para todos.*

Hoje o dia foi bafejado por um céu límpido, com temperatura amena da parte de tarde.
A noite foi fresca, com geada moderada bem cedo mas que rapidamente derreteu.

Dados atuais e extremos:


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Dez 2011 às 23:39)

Eis que o vento rodou para este e fez aumentar a temperatura para os *9,4ºC* e descer a humidade até aos actuais *53%*...algum calor ainda remanescente da tarde...


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2011 às 23:42)

A temperatura estava a descer bem, mas o vento chegou de E, e a temperatura subiu e a humidade desceu.

*11.4ºC* e *37%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2011 às 00:18)

Intensidade do vento deixou de se fazer...volta a temperatura a cair a pique...em dez minutos de 9,3ºC para 8,5ºC...
O vento irá decidir até onde desce hoje a temperatura...se mantiver nulo...estamos no bom caminho...


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2011 às 02:28)

Extremos do dia 25.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *43%*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura já foi aos 9.4ºC, no entanto, sobe e sigo com *10.2ºC* e *40%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (26 Dez 2011 às 14:03)

Boa tarde!
Sol radiante com 14.4ºC e vento fraco de leste, Tmin. 6.4ºC as 8.26.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Boa tarde,

Noite em que andamos num sobe e desce de temperatura, sempre que o vento parava a temperatura baixava a pique...mas de vez em quando lá voltava e como tal a mínima não foi além dos *6,1ºC*...
Sigo agora com *13,9ºC* e *48%* de humidade relativa...céu limpo, muito embora se vejam muitas queimadas no meu passeio entre a Póvoa e Guimarães...


----------



## Paula (26 Dez 2011 às 20:09)

Boas noites.
Mais um belo dia de muito sol. 
Temp actual: 5.1ºC 
Vento calmo e HR nos 66%

Off topic: Alguém me pode dizer (se souber), aplicações para smartphones? De meteorologia, claro 

Obrigada 
Continuação de boas festas a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2011 às 20:49)

Boa noite

Mais um dia agradavelmente ensolarado.
A madrugada e início da manhã forma bem frescas - a noite vai agora também ela fresquinha...
A tarde foi muito agradável - o vento fraco assim o tem permitido.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2011 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

*Dados Actuais
*
tempª 6.8 ºc ( mínima *5.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.5 ºc* )

Vento: ENE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1033.1 hpa

Humidade: 75%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta visível de manhã.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2011 às 23:19)

Mínima do dia batida, sigo com *5.8 ºc* actuais, está fresquinho...


----------



## Estação SP (26 Dez 2011 às 23:20)

*Dados obtidos pela Auriol:*

Tempeartura: 5,1ºC
Vento: 1,4Km/h
Rajada: 2,9Km/h
Indice de Frio: 4ºC
Humidade: 90%


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2011 às 01:21)

Extremos do dia 26.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *40%*

--

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*8.4ºC* e *53%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (27 Dez 2011 às 01:31)

Bem na zona da corujeira está frio mas chegado a sao pedro da cova estava um gelo 

Carros todos congelados


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2011 às 08:43)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.3 ºc * 

*Neste momento*

tempª 2.7 ºc 

Vento E: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1033.9 hpa

Humidade: 81%


----------



## aikkoset (27 Dez 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia
Hoje fiquei pelos 2.6ºc de min. atual 2.9ºc com vento fraco de E. Nos vales mais protegidos é visível uma pequena camada de Geada.


----------



## Veterano (27 Dez 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto com muito sol, mas fresco, ainda 3,7º, depois de uma madrugada com geada.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2011 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde! 

A Mínima não foi tão baixa como nas restantes localidades, sendo de 6.5ºC.
Wind Chill Mínimo: 2.7ºC

Está céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*13.5ºC* e *38%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2011 às 19:54)

Boa noite

O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento fraco de O.

*Tatual: 2,6ºC
Hr: 75%*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2011 às 21:32)

O dia foi agradável...mais um!
De madrugada e início da manhã o frio sentiu-se bem, mas pela tarde mais do mesmo: ameno.
A *tmín* foi de *-1,0ºC* pelas 08.17h. A *tmáx* de 15,4ºC deu-se pelas 14.48h

Continua a descida da temperatura: neste momento tenho *1,8ºC*

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2011 às 22:37)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*7.8ºC* e *98%* HR.
A temperatura desce a um ritmo de -1.4ºC/h.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2011 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

a máxima foi de *13.8 ºc* 

*Actual:
*
tempª 5.1 ºc 

Vento ESE: 3 Km/h

Humidade: 89%

Pressão: 1033.9 hpa

noite fria e húmida, a temperatura desce a bom ritmo..


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2011 às 23:41)

Continua a descida, sigo com *4.4 ºc* actuais ..


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2011 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui:

0,0º C / 83% HR / 1035 mb / céu limpo e geada. Não espero que atinja o mínimo de ontem - 1,8ª C.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2011 às 02:54)

Extremos do dia 27.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *60%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura desce -1.0ºC/h, seguindo com *5.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2011 às 07:52)

Bom dia

Tenho agora céu limpo com alguma neblina baixa.
A geada é hoje leve a moderada.
O vento é fraco de O.


Tatual: *-0,2ºC*
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: -2,0ºC
Temperatura aparente: -2,9ºC
Pressão: 1035 hPa (o nosso amigo AA veio para ficar na quadra Natalícia)


----------



## Veterano (28 Dez 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Manhã de geada em Rio Tinto, com 1,3º e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2011 às 08:55)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.7 ºc* ( 06: 51 ) 

há formação de geada leve em alguns locais abrigados junto ao solo.

*Actual*

temp: 2.3 ºc 

Vento ESE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1035.8 hpa

Humidade: 92%


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Dez 2011 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011*

[por cá a noite foi gelada , temperatura de 2


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2011 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 4.6ºC
Wind Chill mínimo: 1.0ºC

Paira alguma neblina sobre o horizonte. O vento sopra fraco de SO.
*12.9ºC* e *60%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2011 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Noite mais fria deste Outono-Inverno com a min. a chegar aos 0.9ºC.
Tmax.11.4ºC

Tatual 6.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2011 às 23:37)

Boa noite

A noite está bem menos fria do que as anteriores.
A nebulosidade que entrou ao final da tarde propiciou que o arrefecimento não tenha sido tão acentuado.
O vento tem sido fraco de ONO\NNO, ocasionalmente moderado. Neste momento é calmo.
Durante o dia uma neblina "acinzentada" esteve sempre presente.



Tmín: *-0,4ºC* (05.28h)
Tmáx: *14,7ºC* (14.35h)
Tatual: *6,0ºC*
Hr: 78%
Ponto orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1035 hPa


----------



## aikkoset (28 Dez 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Tmin.1.6ºC Tmax.12.9C; sigo com 4.9ºC com formação de nevoeiro


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2011 às 00:47)

Extremos do dia 28.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *9.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *90%*

---

Alguma neblina e vento fraco de NE.
*8.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## aikkoset (29 Dez 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia
Céu limpo com vento fraco de E. Tmin2.2ºc Atual 4.5ºc


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2011 às 11:52)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 6.6ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE/E, com rajadas máximas de 32 kmh.
*13.0ºC* e *49%* HR.


----------



## Paula (29 Dez 2011 às 17:05)

Boa tarde!
Hoje por Braga esteve mais um belo dia de sol, mas bem gélido ao mesmo tempo 
Temp mínima *3.3ºC às 09:00h*. 

Actual: 11ºC, e HR nos 39%. Céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2011 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde! 

Depois de uma tarde agradável, onde o vento amainou por volta das 13h, com máxima de 14.9ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus. Vento nulo.
*12.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Paula (29 Dez 2011 às 21:12)

Boa noite.
Cai a noite, desce a temperatura.  
Actual 4.2ºC (sensação térmica 4ºC) e HR: 69%


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2011 às 21:27)

Boa noite

Por aqui também vai descendo 6.4ºC.
Tmax. 13.8ºC
Tmin. 2.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2011 às 02:39)

Extremos do dia 29.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *14.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *70%*

--

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Wind Chill de 3ºC/4ºC
*6.7ºC* e *83%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2011 às 08:00)

Bom dia

A madrugada foi bem fria.
O céu limpo e o vento fraco permitiram uma boa inversão térmica.
Desde as 0h a média de temperatura é de *-0,8ºC*


Tatual: *-1,6ºC*
Hr: 89%
Ponto orvalho: -4,0ºC
Pressão: 1037,1 hPa (ai este AA que quer passar uma temporada aqui na península...)


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto com alguma geada e 1,3º, vento muito fraco e mais um dia de sol a caminho.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2011 às 08:51)

Bons dias, 

Mínima de *1.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 2.9ºc 

Vento: ENE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1037.3 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Foto de há momentos, com formação de geada leve na relva do campo da Constituição:


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Dez 2011 às 08:54)

Por cá acho que a minima 0.5ºC


----------



## aikkoset (30 Dez 2011 às 12:56)

Boa tarde
Tmin.2.0ºc
Bonito dia de Sol com vento nulo e 10.1ºc neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2011 às 18:03)

Boas tardes, 

a máxima foi de *11.8 ºc* 

Neste momento já arrefece, 8.5 ºc actuais.

Vento NNE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1036.3 hpa

Humidade:74 %


----------



## ampa62 (30 Dez 2011 às 20:21)

Boa noite,

Mais uma noite que promete frio.

Agora estão 3,5ºC, 82% HR, 1037 mb.

Céu com neblina ligeira.

A tendência será atingir a temperatura da noite passada, - 2,6ºC.

Um excelente 2012 para todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2011 às 23:33)

Boa noite

O dia foi fresco, com uma madrugada bem fria.
O céu esteve em geral limpo e o vento fraco.
Para amanhã esperamos então o recomeço da chuva, ainda que fraca.
Pena é que seja logo na noite de passagem de ano, mas a atmosfera é assim, ninguém a controla, essa malandra!

Dados atuais e de hoje:






Saliento a média do dia  de *4,1ºC*(média composta por todos os dados de temperatura - de 5 em 5 minutos - recebidos pelo wunderground), bem como a elevada pressão atmosférica do nosso inseparável Anticiclone dos Açores (AA) com um máximo de 1038 hPa - assim não há depressões que se cheguem por perto...


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Dez 2011 às 12:14)

Bom dia a todos,

De regresso ao nosso litoral depois de uns dias bem mais gelados...aqui parece o verão comparativamente com o clima na Serra da Estrela...
Enquanto fiz a viagem hoje de manhã pude ver bem a mancha nublosa desde o alto do Caramulo a cobrir apenas o litoral mais a norte e quando aqui cheguei pude comprovar esse facto...
Segue nublado, com algumas aparições modestas do sol...actuais 10,5ºC...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2011 às 12:29)

Bom Dia a todos!!!


Manhã bem mais amena em comparação com os dias anteriores, neste momento começam a cair as primeiras pingas de chuva o que era de esperar com este dia de céu muito nublado e ao mesmo tempo ameno e sem sensação de frio.

Sigo com *10ºC *, Vento de *ESTE *a *8 km/h* e *71%* de Humidade.


Desejo a todos um Excelente Ano 2012


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2011 às 13:44)

Extremos do dia 30.Dezembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *68%*

---

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.5ºC

Céu muito nublado com alguma neblina. Vento fraco de NE.
*12.8ºC* e *94%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

Começa a morrinhar por Canidelo.
*12.3ºC* e *97%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2011 às 16:27)

Boa tarde

Os primeiros (de muitos chuviscos) apareceram pelas 15h.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento é fraco.
Pela madrugada o frio apertou


*Tmín: 0,1ºC*
Tatual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 81%
Ponto orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1033 hPa

A TODOS DESEJO UM 2012 FELIZ - que cumpram senão todos, a maior parte dos vossos sonhos


----------



## Paula (31 Dez 2011 às 19:33)

João Soares disse:


> Começa a morrinhar por Canidelo.
> *12.3ºC* e *97%* HR.



Boa noite 
Por aqui também começou a morrinha por essa hora e até ao fim da tarde. Por agora, céu encoberto. Temperatura, às 19h, estacionava nos 11.0ºC. HR: 79%

Aproveito para desejar a todos um Feliz Ano Novo, realizem todos os vossos sonhos


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jan 2012 às 20:28)

O ano começa bem por aqui.

Seguimos com cerca de 18mm.

Muito bom e de certa forma inesperado..


----------



## 1337 (1 Jan 2012 às 21:12)

primeiro dia do ano ja com 18.6 mm quem diria que ia chover assim hoje


----------

